
Goldman Sacks owned Circle pay acquires cryptocurrency exchange Poloniex - neuro_imager
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/26/circle-acquires-cryptocurrency-exchange-poloniex/
======
IntronExon
Dupe, on the fp now.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064)

